# Any NI Musketeers still reading??????



## Jennyburger (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi Musketeers!!!


Long time no speak (not on FF at least) hope all of you are doing fab!!!

I was in contact with Pink Tulip this week and she asked me to send you all her love and best wishes. To quote her regarding her health "I'm as healthy as a trout" lol so is continuing her journey via an alternative route 


I'm reading away, as nosy as ever, 



Chat to you all soon,

One for all and all that lmao

L xx


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm here  ,

OMG, you wouldn't believe me when I say that I came on here a few nights ago for the first time in ages just to see if any of you were still lurking about, but even more freaky than that again, I was just thinking of Pink Tulip last night & have often wondered how things worked out for her, so glad to hear all is well with her and yourself Mrs   

Come on all the rest of you Musketeers, where have you all been hiding??


----------



## Jennyburger (Jun 4, 2008)

Lmao- that's a bit spooky alright. Can you believe PT has been cancer free for 3 and a half years!!! It's such fabulous news

I'm sure some of them other tinkers will be around at some stage

How's things with you, S, K and G??

Thinking of going again perhaps lol??


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hahaha Im here ladies 
Thats great news about pink tulip ,big hello huni if your lurking  
Well sure we all know each others craic via good ole ********  but you will see from my signature im back on the crazy train for def one final time ....never ever again after this .Keeping it very low key ,hardly anyone knows ,so not a word on ** please too many nosey family members and work collegues lol .
Back to Lister again ,not even sure will make it to egg collection considering my amh has dropped even further if that was bl00dy possible ,but will give it a try and well i will always have my wee miracle would just love a sibling for her .
So thats my craic 
E x


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

good luck Emma, hope everything goes well and O gets a little brother or sister.... or both


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Debby ,but omg dont be scaring me by saying both lol


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi all. Wanted to day that's lovely news about pt... Glitter good to hear from you. Hope everyone is well. My boys have been home for 8 weeks... I'm wrecked but it's brilliant!


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

congratulations Galaxy Girl, im sure your on   , I bet your little boys are being so spoilt   !


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

funny I'm finding my self reading these posts and wanting to hit like!   mmm maybe I'm ******** addicted!


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

lol Debby so know what you mean .Galaxy girl congrats on becoming a mummy ,its just the bestest job in the world .xxx


----------

